# My SE-R (mods done and planned)



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

Ok......here goes.....my 97 200SX SE-R.

Interior/Exterior:
-Super Black Paint (factory)
-Motegi MR-12 16x7 White Wheels
-Toyo Proxes FZ4 Tires 205/45R16
-A-Pillar 3 Gauge Pod
-Seatbelt Pads
-99 Sentra AM/FM Headunit
-99 Sentra Add On CD Player in place of pocket under radio
-Auto Meter Tachometer mounted on dash
-Painted Calipers Blue
-Tinted Windows (Fronts 20%, Rear and Sides 5%)
-Red Taillights
-Projector Headlights w/ Halos
-Clear Corners
-2002 stlye SE-R Badging
-Custom Meshing behind Stock Grille
-Sunroof Wind Deflector
-Custom Dual Exit Exhaust
-Foglight Mod
-LEDs in AC vents
-Kicker 12inch Solobaric Sub w/ 200watt amp

Plans for Interior/Exterior:
-Andys Autosports Combat II Front Bumper Cover
-Carbon Fiber Hood
-Schroth Rallye 3 Harnesses
-Spoiler (different style)
-Neons (inside, maybe undercar)
-Possibly Change Wheels
-Rollcage
-Racing Seats
-More Gauges

Performance:
-Custom Intake
-Short Throw Shifter
-K&N Filter
-Strut Tower Bars
-Stillen Lower G-Load Bar
-Energy Suspension Shifter Stabilizer Bushing

Plans for Performance:
-SR20DET Swap
-Intercooler w/ piping
-Attempt at 6 speed trans w/ DET swap
-Ground Control Coilovers w/ KYB AGX Shocks
-AD22VF Brake Upgrade
-Camber Plates
-Poly Bushings and Motormounts
-Stainless Steel Brakelines
-Techtom MDM-100 or Apexi Multichecker

Theres probably more that i forgot about but theres a majority of the list.....what do you guys think??


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I think you should send me some of your money. Got any pics? List sounds cool.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

uh????? o.......k........


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

*money......yeah right*

Well......if i truly had money id have all that shit done. I can barely afford to fix the rest of these cars let alone modify them. All the parts ive gotten for this car have been bargins......really good deals.....only now am i starting to pay full price for anything. I do have pics.....gotta find them and maybe take some more....or get my website up and just post them there. But thanks for checking out my car.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

I see alot of writing on this forum, but I want to see the handy work that you are talking about ( pictures.)



 Travis 99 Sentra


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

*yeah Many where's the pics*

Cant see anyhting


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

*patience*

Hey im working on them.....gotta get it together first......all the shit was installed then i thought of selling it so the guy didnt want some of the stuff so i took some off then he backed out so im working on getting off my lazy ass and getting every mod i took off back onto my car and getting pics done. im hoping getting it all back together this weekend.....but only time will tell.


----------

